# Deep Thoughts



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Doing it whenever I can, thinking about it whenever I can't, and boy, I never can wait. Great movies (though I like Ken Whiting's better for certain things). Winter pool sessions have been the best thing for my playboating by a long shot. Keep dreaming about kayaking.

COUNT


----------



## Captain red beard (Mar 22, 2004)

Yeah, I pretty much think about kayaking every waking moment. As to practicing, a while back someone posted a technique for teaching a roll on dry land. Basically all the same stuff but not in water. Another tidbit that I really liked was to practice staying on edge on dry land. this trains your balance and torso muscles. And you can watch the latest episode of Scrubs while doing it. I know there are rich people out there with indoor pools (or weather-proof TV's?) that can drill themselves in the pool and watch TV but they are rich and lazy and have no friends. 

I also like this practice because every time I fall off my edge I get back at my acoustically obtrusive nymphomaniacal downstairs neighbors. 

have fun, pray for snow and dream of spring.


----------



## AdrenalineJunkie (May 24, 2007)

Just caught my eye because of the dry land roll mentions....what are you supposed to do when your doing dry land rolls and someone sits on you?


----------



## jballen1 (Oct 27, 2006)

take a nice juicy bite out of their leg or closest extremity


----------



## AdrenalineJunkie (May 24, 2007)

hahahahahaha
thats the best advice i think ive ever gotten.
thanks!


----------

